# Bwv 1044.



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey, I'm looking for this concrete recording of BWV 1044:






As you can see (hear? probably) DG albums:

http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/cat/result?SearchString=BWV+1044

are not what I'm looking for. Pinnock's interpretation uses lower pitch (I think), Richter's is played in a slower tempo.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

This is a unique work which might not even be by Bach, but by one of his students or sons (although I doubt it, personally). 

In any case, why don't you ask the person who uploaded the Youtube video who their recording is by?


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

I already did.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

...Am I missing something here? Have they not replied?


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

He did by now, but I wanted to know it fast to look for a shop, which sells it. Unfortunately it appears that it comes from a set of 172 CDs (all Bach recordings from same conductor IIRC) that costs $1700. Damn.='(


----------

